
Ask HN: Window manager for multiple projects recommendations? - eorge_g
Is there a product that organizes terminal, browser, FTP client, finder, etc. sessions and organizes them by project? I&#x27;m a freelance dev who is working on a project 4 hours in the morning, then switch to something in the afternoon, only to have the re-initialize everything from the morning project to put out a fire.<p>Any existing tools or tips welcome!
======
grafelic
A tiling window manager like dwm, XMonad or i3 could be configured to do what
you want. For example in XMonad if you set the title of your terminal windows
to a project name you can sort the windows by project workspaces using
ManageHook.

myManageHook = composeAll [ className =? "URxvt" <&&> title =? "<project-
name>" \--> doShift "<project-workspace>" ...

[https://wiki.haskell.org/Xmonad/General_xmonad.hs_config_tip...](https://wiki.haskell.org/Xmonad/General_xmonad.hs_config_tips#ManageHook_examples)

[http://xmonad.org/xmonad-docs/xmonad/XMonad-
ManageHook.html](http://xmonad.org/xmonad-docs/xmonad/XMonad-ManageHook.html)

You can check windows with xprop, and filter by strings as well.

